# How long are you willing to stay under lock down ?



## overthinqueen (Apr 18, 2020)

Unsainted said:


> I don't give a shit about self-care, nor public courtesy, so I'm not willing to go under lockdown.
> 
> I would never go on full lockdown, no matter what. I'm not scared of coronavirus. I'd love to die from it, but I unfortunately won't.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of teen angst for someone who's most likely not a teen anymore


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

However long it takes to ensure that I'm not a walking death threat to immunocompromised people.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

I picked 6-8weeks, however I'd be willing to go longer after reviewing the situation.

We all can't remain cooped up home forever realistically but we all can temporarily adjust if it truly saves lives (our own included)


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Americans already start to protest against lockdowns, expect more soon:
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...me-order-protest-lockdown-maryland-texas-ohio

And our animal friends are more polarised than ever:
https://twitter.com/scottlincicome/status/1251498875732537344


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Blazkovitz said:


> Americans already start to protest against lockdowns, expect more soon:
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...me-order-protest-lockdown-maryland-texas-ohio
> 
> And our animal friends are more polarised than ever:
> https://twitter.com/scottlincicome/status/1251498875732537344


Maryland and Ohio were two of the first states to enforce stricter measures (the first to shut down schools, along with Michigan), so it maybe makes sense that they're getting to a breaking point with this sooner than others. 

I expect more to follow too. I'm in Maryland atm, and I'd guess that a lot of this is less the work of Trump supporters and right wing extremists than some might be writing it off as. The politics are weird here right now. We're a very blue state, but the governor's a republican, and a lot of protest is aimed at him, sorta adding confusion to this being partisan related. So given that, yea, I think it may become a trend throughout.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

overthinqueen said:


> That's a lot of teen angst for someone who's most likely not a teen anymore


it's not a phase mom, it's who i really am


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

As long as is advised by the CDC. I am no epidemiological expert and I don't think it's smart to guess a number as if I am.

Additionally, since I have some mild health concern, and my dad has some risk factors, I'm planning to err to the more cautious end of the spectrum.



Unsainted said:


> I've been going out as normal, which is basically for groceries and once in a while to pick up takeout.


I understand you are communicating that you don't really care, and that you're basically just operating as normal, but frankly it sounds like you're doing exactly what has been scientifically advised to reasonably protect the population. So thanks!


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm willing to be in lockdown until there is a consensus among medical experts it is safe to not be in my country.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

No more than 60 years. I'd go crazy after that...


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know... personally there's not a whole lot of change in my life with being "stuck" at home. I don't really feel stuck, though it would have been nice to go out to dinner for our 10th anniversary, but ordering in was good too. Most of what I want to do is indoor, at-home stuff anyways, and I rarely manage to coordinate with my friends to actually get together, but we can still talk and text. I'm really not one for taking risks, and having asthma makes me especially concerned about catching something that could result in pneumonia. I'm sad we're not going to be able to visit family or go on that disneyland trip we were planning, but I'd much rather just do facetime every day than risk my daughter's grandmas getting sick and dying. I certainly worry about the economy and how that aspect might cause a lot of tragedy even if people aren't crowded in the hospitals. My husband's been luckily able to work from home, so we aren't feeling the hardship from that at this point. So if you're asking "minus financial aspects" then yeah I guess I'd be willing to forgo hosting tea parties 4 times a year and visiting grandma in the summer for a few years if that keeps me and my family safe. 

With a three-year-old who just doesn't quite 'get it' concerning germs and being careful and you know... wiping her hands over everything in public places and then putting them directly in her mouth.... I'm in no rush to be taking her places.

I can't say for sure how I'll feel about this in another 6 months, but likely the same.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm willing to stay in lock down as long as it takes. I'd rather have one large lock down than reopen, have another resurgence of the virus, close again, open again, etc...


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

If all the people who were happy to stay in for years (...) were also to be deprived of their homes (as in, whatever equity or beneficial interest up to and including full freehold they had) - would they still be up for it?

Because I can think of a support plan which would do an enormous amount of good to all those suffering during this crisis - and I'm only politely interested in it being voluntary.


----------



## Neetee (Sep 24, 2019)

*Shopping walk with Nietzsche*

New Actors.— Among human beings there is no greater banality than death. Second in order, because it is possible to die without being born, comes birth, and next comes marriage. But these hackneyed little tragi-comedies are always presented, at each of their unnumbered and innumerable performances, by new actors, and accordingly do not cease to find interested spectators: whereas we might well believe that the whole audience of the world-theatre had long since hanged themselves to every tree from sheer boredom at these performances. So much depends on new actors, so little on the piece. 

_Friedrich Nietzsche, Human, All-Too-Human: A Book For Free Spirits_ 


The legal restrictions let me leave my home for shopping and sports, so I can leave it whenever I want, and before sunset I go for a shopping walk to a local mountain and enjoy the outdoors, as usual.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

I think it depends.. In my country we are slightly opening up.. But people has begun not talking it all so serious, I think they are tired of the whole thing. We are advised to keep our distance and work from home if possible. We are still aloud to go outside, which I am very greatfull for, if that changes, I don't think it would be that long before people starts to have meltdowns..

But because i'm such a goody goody I will do as I'm told :chuncky:


----------



## Alice Alipheese (Aug 16, 2019)

Sensational said:


> View attachment 841859


the talk of "immunization papers" dont help with that joke at all... lol.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

2 to 4 weeks. At some point things have to open back up with special provisions. I don't expect things to be like they were right after things open up, but it's summer soon and I don't want to waste it.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

This poll makes me wonder what will happen when it goes on for longer than the period of time that most people are "willing" to put up with.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

6-8 weeks. The 2 years I read about was about an idea of intermittent social distancing with no expectation of a vaccine, and a bunch of other assumptions that may not materialize. News headlines lack substance and work to induce more fear.

In my neighborhood, the lockdown seems to have more of a reverse psychology effect. But I may just be misinterpreting the recent warmer days. I've seen more people walking their dogs and kids playing outside than I consider to be normal during this "lockdown." But perhaps more significant is the number of trips being made out of the house. When this started, people in my house were "going out to a store" almost once a day. That's completely unheard of. We never get groceries everyday.

Seems to depend on where you live anyway. I wouldn't put my school's town on a giant lockdown since nobody seems to live there or go there except for when schools come up with clever policies like, "We're closing down dorms, so everyone from all over the state please come back during this 1 week timeframe to take your stuff home."

I'd partially agree to say that after a lockdown is ended people will be hesitant to return to normal. But now I say that with great restriction, I think that may be true of hard hit places. But I already see in my own neighborhood that people don't mind going outside or anything. I think a lot of people will be quite relieved to hear lockdown is over and immediately jump toward doing something again.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I could handle this indefinitely. I don't have some known limit since this is normal for me.


----------

